# Who has the harder job



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

giving oral? men or women and why


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

I think men have it harder than women.
I have done both and neither s necessarily easy but with women being more internal there is more room for error.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Not being experienced in both sides of giving I couldn't say...
But here goes... When this debate usually comes up I always say the one who hates doing it more...
A more technical idea or at least from my personal standpoint...
Honestly... My wife has it harder...
When it comes to getting... I take twice as long to finish...
But when she's getting... All I have to do is find that rhythm and she's done... Plus her words " yeah who wouldn't like a spear shaped projectile flying at your face? "
when my only complaint is a stiff neck...
So I'm gon side with my wife and say it's woman...


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Men.

In this type of a career where fast results are everything, the receiving party's nature stipulates a prerequisite to a long waiting period


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Who cares-As long as it's about pleasure!! 

(I do think the ladies have the harder of the two)


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

no way. men totally have it harder. we produce juice from start to fininsh. you only get juice at the end, lol


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

Our juices are much tastier, though!!


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Mrs.LonelyGal said:


> Our juices are much tastier, though!!


Very good point!
My wife can't stand the taste at all.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

I pretend to like it, for the H's ego....but it's really godawful!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I say men: we have to practically do push-ups with our tongues!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Agreed!


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

It takes alot of licking to get to the center of my wife's tootsie roll pop...


----------



## Bad News (Nov 4, 2010)

janesmith said:


> no way. men totally have it harder. we produce juice from start to fininsh. you only get juice at the end, lol


Some of us love the juice, its called positive feedback!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

In our life, my wife has it tougher.
I am a little larger than average and take a long time to hit Armageddon, so her jaw is worn out.
On the other hand, I could go down on her for days and not complain. She usually has to push me away because she can't stand it anymore


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My wife supposedly has a very small bump, called a clit, that's hidden somewhere under a fleshy hood. 

Mine is much, much easier to find.

Man's job is harder!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I think both.

I know my mouth gets worn out.

And my husband's tongue gets tired.

My hubby never had a problem locating where he needed to go, maybe he had a good teacher somewhere in his past!

Probably TMI - but that's my two cents worth.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Star said:


> OMG, Too funny!!!
> 
> You could always try GPS if you are having trouble!!
> 
> Hahaha


Luckily, I've got her fooled into believing I know exactly where it is!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I love the way my face is covered in my wifes wetness. I have always enjoyed doing this so i would never refer to it as a "job". There are women who require a great deal of patients and can make your tounge tired but hardly "work" 

A women's job, IMHO would only be easier if you compared a women who is hard to bring to orgasm vs a man who is easy to bring to climax. I have heard of men who can come in less then a couple minutes of "good head". If the man were not too thick it would seem easy compared to the man who has to do mouth gymnastics for 20 minutes to bring her to the promised land.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


Mrs.LonelyGal said:


> Our juices are much tastier, though!!


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I think the job is difficult as long as there is no much desire for it...now, if your W doesn't experience clitoral orgams but she needs to be penetrated, it becomes very difficult, and if your W doesn't have too much in her repertua with regards oral abilities, it also may be hard for both of them. At the end of the day, giving oral is an art, the better you do it, the more recognize for your work you get


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I love the way my face is covered in my wifes wetness. I have always enjoyed doing this so i would never refer to it as a "job". There are women who require a great deal of patients and can make your tounge tired but hardly "work"


Heh everything is "work" to me, even lying back and getting ridden is "work" because it still takes time before I can do what I want lol



> Well, I think the job is difficult as long as there is no much desire for it


Agreed, otherwise it's just a chore.


----------

